# Recommended Paint Sprayer



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Please offer suggestions for a new paint sprayer. I have an exterior fiberglass entry door to paint and will have additional projects both internal and external in the coming months. The SW paint can states, Airless, 1500 psi and tip .017" - .021".

Thanks


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

How much you looking to spend?


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

EricBrancard said:


> How much you looking to spend?


Sorry, under $130.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

ouch... can't help you there.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd recommend a good brush and some Floetrol before trying to spray with a junky gun.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tate16t said:


> Sorry, under $130.


You mean $1300 or $130


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

ok I did not realize good sprayers are so expensive. What should I expect to spend? Thanks


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

For occasional use, you can get something for around $400. All depends on how often you are spraying and what you are spraying. Not everyone needs a top of the line sprayer. I have a Graco 390 which works fine for what I do.


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

EricBrancard said:


> For occasional use, you can get something for around $400. All depends on how often you are spraying and what you are spraying. Not everyone needs a top of the line sprayer. I have a Graco 390 which works fine for what I do.


Thanks Eric. I'm definitely an occasional user. I will take a look at what's available in the $400 range. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Skyvorima (Nov 3, 2013)

tate16t said:


> Hey Guys,
> Please offer suggestions for a new paint sprayer. I have an exterior fiberglass entry door to paint and will have additional projects both internal and external in the coming months. The SW paint can states, Airless, 1500 psi and tip .017" - .021".
> 
> Thanks


Get a graco trucoat on ebay and you can choose cordless or not. Easy to maintain and store. I got the cordless and use it quite frequently for several different applications. It is amazing how well this coats for the price and the cordless makes it very easy to jump around without interference.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=graco+truecoat


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Skyvorima said:


> Get a graco trucoat on ebay and you can choose cordless or not. Easy to maintain and store. I got the cordless and use it quite frequently for several different applications. It is amazing how well this coats for the price and the cordless makes it very easy to jump around without interference.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=graco+truecoat


They are nice for some stuff, but harder to control when you really need to move in and out if things like built ins. I noticed the weight, bulk and trigger type led to some awkward passes. Using a regular SG is much less fatiguing and provides superior control. 

They both have a place, but if I were only to have one, it wouldn't be a Trucoat.


----------



## Skyvorima (Nov 3, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> They are nice for some stuff, but harder to control when you really need to move in and out if things like built ins. I noticed the weight, bulk and trigger type led to some awkward passes. Using a regular SG is much less fatiguing and provides superior control.
> 
> They both have a place, but if I were only to have one, it wouldn't be a Trucoat.


It is definitely a work out for arm strength but like anything you can get used to it. When I do shake siding I do four passes to prevent the need for backbrushing and while this battery dies faster than I'd prefer the charger makes sure there is always a fresh one available. I love just about anything cordless. Even got a battery powered weedeater the other day and it works amazing for the $50 price tag.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Get a Titan 440i ($900-$1000). You will never have to buy another sprayer for occasional use.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Skyvorima said:


> Get a graco trucoat on ebay and you can choose cordless or not. Easy to maintain and store. I got the cordless and use it quite frequently for several different applications. It is amazing how well this coats for the price and the cordless makes it very easy to jump around without interference.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=graco+truecoat


Aren't those like homeowner/weekends tools? I can't see myself investing in one of those.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

avenge said:


> Aren't those like homeowner/weekends tools? I can't see myself investing in one of those.


They're pretty decent, actually.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> They're pretty decent, actually.


Well what through me off was the Graco name, if they are anything like Wagner I wouldn't want one. And I shy away from anything plastic that looks like a water gun.:laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> They're pretty decent, actually.


Eric, if the recommendation weren't coming from you or another established pro, I wouldn't believe it. Would you use it for doors, bookshelves, and other items requiring a smooth, professional finish?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Eric, if the recommendation weren't coming from you or another established pro, I wouldn't believe it. Would you use it for doors, bookshelves, and other items requiring a smooth, professional finish?


Doors, yes. Bookshelfs, not really, simply because it's easier to navigate an SG attached to an airless. More of an ergonomics thing than a finish quality thing. 

I picked one up after seeing some reviews from guys around here and it's been decent. Now, that said, I would never consider it a replacement for a full size pump and unless I'm doing something real small, I'm breaking out my 390.

Also, I have no idea how many gallons it can spray before it calls it quits. I guess what I'm saying is that it can be handy, but if you don't buy one, you may not be missing out on much.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought the Apollo 1035 a couple years back. Its a sweet compact little step and easy to get a great finish after figuring out tip sizes and mix ratios. Also very easy to clean up after your finished. 

Ain't cheap though. Think it was about $1400


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I long ago separated my painting into finish work on which I use my Fuji HVLP, and walls/ceilings/exterior work, for which I use my Graco Magnum, which isn't great but works fine for stuff that's going to get back-rolled.


----------

